# greetings, get use to seeing me.



## Agrosch (Nov 6, 2005)

I am an active student of Mr. Jacques Tarr. 
My dream goal is to be his second best student. I don't feel like competing with Mr. Farnsworth, I'll leave that to you to decide why. 

I hopefully will get my act together here soon and I'll start my more intense training in which I'm sure I'll acquire many random questions.

My name is Aaron Grosch,
I just recently achieved my Yellow belt, however I feel I do not deserve it. I am working hard to feel satisfied with my self, which may never happen... Would what be a bad thing? I don't think so.

Hope to see you around!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Aaron & welcome to MartialTalk! :wavey:


----------



## Agrosch (Nov 6, 2005)

Why thank you!:uhyeah:


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome, and happy posting!!!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome Aaron and Happy Posting! :wavey:

I look forward to hearing all you have to say about our Mr. Farnsworth


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 6, 2005)

Q: Who is Jacques Tarr and what is the style you study?

BTW, Im new here too, but welcome anyways!
Andrew


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 6, 2005)

hello Aaron, hope to see your question as your training get harder,and by the way are you talking about  Mr.Farnsworth here on MT.
Terry


----------



## Shaolinwind (Nov 6, 2005)

Agrosch said:
			
		

> I am working hard to feel satisfied with my self, which may never happen...


 
When it happens let us know, we'd all like to know what it's like. =)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, make yourself at home! Ask any question you have and feel free to post on any subject. I look forward to reading more of your posts!

7sm


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello, Aaron and welcome to Martial Talk.  If you have any questions; please feel free to ask 

Enjoy yourself here and in training!


----------



## MJS (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## Icewater (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## Sam (Nov 7, 2005)

What they all said. Welcome


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 7, 2005)

Enjoy the Board ~!!

Welcome 

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey, Ag! :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to the board! :wavey:


----------



## Agrosch (Nov 7, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> hello Aaron, hope to see your question as your training get harder,and by the way are you talking about Mr.Farnsworth here on MT.
> Terry


He's one of my greatest influences..
Him, Bruce lee and his philosophies in which I'ms till reading on, and chuck norris head up my 3 influences. =P


----------



## RichK (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome to the boards Aaron, looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome aboard.
:wavey:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 8, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I look forward to hearing all you have to say about our Mr. Farnsworth


Hey you, I'm right here. Lisa!!!!! That is if that's your reeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaal name?


Aaron started exactly where I started many years ago. My first martial arts instructor is his as well.   If anyone has any questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2005)

So dont just stand there, give us all the dirty secrets you have on Jason,


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey you up there.... Be nice!


----------



## Gemini (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Aaron. Given Mr. Farnsworth's reputation here, you're setting your sights pretty high. Good for you.



(He paid me $10 to say that...) 



J/k Good luck with your training.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 9, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Hey you up there.... Be nice!


 
*innocent grin*


----------



## Agrosch (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh, well one time he took...
Nah just kidding.
Acctually every story I know about Jason is good, inspirational, or just plainstupidity in a good way.
Haha sorry, I guessyou'll have to dig up your own dirt the hard way. 
I know he's got to have some story somewhere. But not in the class haha.

Thanks for the warm welcome guys .

-Aaron


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 9, 2005)

Agrosch said:
			
		

> Acctually every story I know about Jason is good, inspirational, or just plainstupidity in a good way.


 
Well I'll go with the latter of those 2. Reason being is my friends that I had we did a lot of hard intensive training. Yes, in a detached garage in the winter with 1 or 2 kerosene heaters running.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 9, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> *innocent grin*


Oh yeah, I see your innocent grin, alright.:uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome Aaron!!! :asian:   Have fun! 

MJ


----------



## still learning (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello, Welcome....everyone has a begining....enjoy yours..congrats....Aloha


----------

